# St Agnes-The Forgotten Church of Detroit



## JRE313

Here is more of the Forgotten Church of St Agnes in Detroit. Due to Detroit Finical difficulties, I doubt that this church will return. As far as the processing, I wanted to give the church sort of a spooky Grungy Effect to it. It is a very Gothic Style church. I really Hope you Enjoy this set. 

Check it out!!!




St Agnes Main Hall by JRE313, on Flickr




St Agnes Back Wide Angle View by JRE313, on Flickr




St Agnes Pillars by JRE313, on Flickr




Another View Of St. Agnes by JRE313, on Flickr




St. Agnes, The Abandoned Church of Detroit by JRE313, on Flickr




Forgotten Graffiti by JRE313, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx

Oh wow, shooting in that church would be a dream to me. It would be great to have a bunch of people in old suits and dresses standing with prayer books singing hymns. Then you can shoot them. Then get them out of the shot and shoot again. In layers make them ghosts. As much as I hate graffiti that one looks fluorescent and just glows in all that gloomy atmosphere. Are you using Vips distortion lens in that church?


----------



## JRE313

Thanks bynx
i am using a sigma wide angle lens for most of them


----------



## zombiemann

Spectacular.  The shot of the graffiti I feel like I could almost reach out and touch.  Great capture


----------



## vipgraphx

Bynx said:


> Are you using Vips distortion lens in that church?




Suck a fat ding dong, I think my "PRO" quality lens cost more than all your equipment


----------



## Bynx

vipgraphx said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using Vips distortion lens in that church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suck a fat ding dong, I think my "PRO" quality lens cost more than all your equipment
Click to expand...


For so much distortion, I thought you were shooting through the botton of an old Coke bottle. Its funny tho, now whenever I see such distortion you always come to mind first. If you seriously paid a lot of money for that lens though Id take it back and get it replaced with one that works right. There is something definately wrong with it. If you shake it can you hear glass rolling around inside? I had an old pair of binoculars that seemed to work ok, but when I shook it I could hear the sound of broken glass rattling around inside. But even with that the distortion of the image when I looked through it wasnt as bad as your lens. I think maybe you have 2 or more pieces of glass that are broken.


----------



## vipgraphx

Nope lens is working perfect and just the way it should. Anyone who has this same lens will produce the same
distortion. It's whether or not one cares to use distortion control and correct it.
 @14mm in a full frame camera is waaaay more wide than a 10mm on a d body thus more perspective..,that's what that lens is about, super wide!!!! 

Not sure why you have to be that grumpy a$$ old man of the forum all the time? I did not even post in this thread and you have seemed to look for trouble every where... You really need to get over yourself like steve has said its not like your producing 
anything waaaaaaay better than anyone else and at most your recent work has been ok at it's best...


----------



## manaheim

Beautifully done.  Just watch that first one... Looks like you intended to dead center it and just barely missed.

Did you just walk into this church?


----------



## Bynx

Im not being grumpy at all. And you have reminded me something I forgot, that you are using full frame vs my smaller sensor size which makes your images more distorted. I shoot 10 a lot with my 10-20 and my distortion is really pretty good, but that has to do with sensor size. With all that said though, the distortion you get is really something I wouldnt allow. And on this Im serious. If you can 'fix' that you should. And if you cant well thats that. A fisheye is a gimmick that is bought with that in mind. But your lens just distorts too much in almost a normal looking image. Everything leaning inward to the center. Anyway, you are the person that comes to mind now when I see this kind of distortion. There is nothing mean intent on it just a fact. As for my images you are probably right. Ive been bored and with nothing of real interest to me to shoot and Im doing what I can with what Ive got. Im hoping to point my camera at something interesting sometime next month. Meanwhile if my stuff bores you there is always the IGNORE button.


----------



## vipgraphx

Bynx said:


> Im not being grumpy at all. And you have reminded me something I forgot, that you are using full frame vs my smaller sensor size which makes your images more distorted. I shoot 10 a lot with my 10-20 and my distortion is really pretty good, but that has to do with sensor size. With all that said though, the distortion you get is really something I wouldnt allow. And on this Im serious. If you can 'fix' that you should. And if you cant well thats that. A fisheye is a gimmick that is bought with that in mind. But your lens just distorts too much in almost a normal looking image. Everything leaning inward to the center. Anyway, you are the person that comes to mind now when I see this kind of distortion. There is nothing mean intent on it just a fact. As for my images you are probably right. Ive been bored and with nothing of real interest to me to shoot and Im doing what I can with what Ive got. Im hoping to point my camera at something interesting sometime next month. Meanwhile if my stuff bores you there is always the IGNORE button.



If your not grumpy than i have no idea why you act the way you do. I know it's sunday but, did you drink to much of that church wine or something? Do you really think its necessary to bring my user name into this thread? It seems like you purposely find things to argue about just for the sake of it these days. If its not with me or steve or who ever else. There are many things I don't care for in your processed HDR's but, I don't go around telling people when they first start off if they are using Bynx's presets either...Sometimes your images are flat and lack dark tones and its been said before. When you post and someone critiques there is always an excuse for you .. oh not enough time, not much to work with and so on....but your very fast to make big deals about small things in others.

If you search the web and look at images that have been shot with a full frame camera and a 14-24 if there is no correction it all looks the same. I understand you don't like it but that really does not mean you have to go out of your way and post comments like you did in this thread. You could have just said I don't care for the distortion. The wider the lens the more perspective it will give and will result in lens distortion. Every wide lens has it even yours but you probably correct it, JRE313 has the same sigma I think as you and his has it but he did not correct it. I personally think it gives a very interesting feel to the images , thats just my opinion and like. Trey Ratcliff also uses the famous Nikon 14-24 and gets the same results as many others as well. This lens is very very nice and is praised as one of "the best" ultra wide angle lenses to have...its for a reason! Just because you don't like something does not mean its bad..all it means is you don't like it. .

Yes I can use the ignore button the same as you could learn to have self control.


----------



## FanBoy

Spectacular work, especially with the stained glass windows/outdoor exposure.


----------



## Bynx

I really didnt know you were such a sensitive guy VIP. I will endeavor to not use your name in any further posts. I hate to see a grown man cry.


----------



## vipgraphx

Bynx said:


> I really didnt know you were such a sensitive guy VIP. I will endeavor to not use your name in any further posts. I hate to see a grown man cry.



Its not about being sensitive or not its about not trolling around the forum and making an a$$ out of yourself all the time. If you have a beef with me then cool lets deal with it in PM's I know you like to rant and talk trash in that form....from past postings I have seen from you from that personal message you sent another member...

If we were in person things would be much different I know it. Its always easy to be an internet thug and act all tuff but in person things would be much different, in fact you might be the one left crying. 

Its funny how your the main reason why most threads get shut down and closed....your all talk an no bark I bet!!!


----------



## vipgraphx

By the way JRE...nice set, I really like these you did a good job! I think you have proven to be serious about what you are doing and find very interesting things and places to shoot.


----------



## JRE313

vipgraphx said:


> By the way JRE...nice set, I really like these you did a good job! I think you have proven to be serious about what you are doing and find very interesting things and places to shoot.



Yo VIP
Thanks man, The reason why I did not fix the distortion is because I don't know how 
Probably wont fix the image.


----------



## vipgraphx

JRE313 said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way JRE...nice set, I really like these you did a good job! I think you have proven to be serious about what you are doing and find very interesting things and places to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo VIP
> Thanks man, The reason why I did not fix the distortion is because I don't know how
> Probably wont fix the image.
Click to expand...


It looks fine the way it is dude! I just guess the older one gets the worse their eyes see things, so its amplified by like 100 in canadian years.


----------



## SCraig

vipgraphx said:


> Its not about being sensitive or not its about not trolling around the forum and making an a$$ out of yourself all the time. If you have a beef with me then cool lets deal with it in PM's I know you like to rant and talk trash in that form....from past postings I have seen from you from that personal message you sent another member...
> 
> If we were in person things would be much different I know it. Its always easy to be an internet thug and act all tuff but in person things would be much different, in fact you might be the one left crying.
> 
> Its funny how your the main reason why most threads get shut down and closed....your all talk an no bark I bet!!!



Personally, and I only mention this because seeing you two snipe at each other gets old after a while, I really think you should both take a chill pill and act like adults.  Neither of you will let the other get the last word and all you are doing is perpetuating the argument.  I wish you'd both quit acting like children and either agree to disagree or ignore one another.

You are both very talented, just at opposite ends of the HDR spectrum.  I enjoy looking at what both of you accomplish and I admire your abilities.  I wish I could do as well as either of you.  But this stupid bickering back and forth is about to cause me to put both of you on my ignore list, just as many others have already done.


----------



## vipgraphx

Scraig I can respect what you are saying. Just ask yourself this one question. Where does it start? With me,,,no no no...I just stand up for myself when called out the same as I always have done. I do not go around making snide remarks about people in others postings..l look back and read all my post and see where I started the smack talking...

I appreciate what you  say and if you feel like I need to be added to your ignore list like others have done, I can respect that as well but then you will miss all my awesome HDR shots...you have to way the pros and cons my friend.....meant to be a joke so please don't take it serious.


----------



## manaheim

JRE313 said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way JRE...nice set, I really like these you did a good job! I think you have proven to be serious about what you are doing and find very interesting things and places to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo VIP
> Thanks man, The reason why I did not fix the distortion is because I don't know how
> Probably wont fix the image.
Click to expand...


There are a lot of ways, but there's an app called PTlens for like $15 US.  it does a wonderful job and does some other great stuff as well.  Money well spent.


----------



## SCraig

vipgraphx said:


> Scraig I can respect what you are saying. Just ask yourself this one question. Where does it start? With me,,,no no no...I just stand up for myself when called out the same as I always have done. I do not go around making snide remarks about people in others postings..l look back and read all my post and see where I started the smack talking...
> 
> I appreciate what you  say and if you feel like I need to be added to your ignore list like others have done, I can respect that as well but then you will miss all my awesome HDR shots...you have to way the pros and cons my friend.....meant to be a joke so please don't take it serious.


It doesn't matter where it starts, it only matters where it ends.

I've been a member of many, many forums and a I made a personal rule years ago that I've always adhered to: I never, ever get into an argument on a public forum.  If it means letting the other person have the last word, so be it.  It will be forgotten as soon as the topic falls off the page.  Constant sniping back and forth never goes away.


----------



## manaheim

SCraig said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scraig I can respect what you are saying. Just ask yourself this one question. Where does it start? With me,,,no no no...I just stand up for myself when called out the same as I always have done. I do not go around making snide remarks about people in others postings..l look back and read all my post and see where I started the smack talking...
> 
> I appreciate what you  say and if you feel like I need to be added to your ignore list like others have done, I can respect that as well but then you will miss all my awesome HDR shots...you have to way the pros and cons my friend.....meant to be a joke so please don't take it serious.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter where it starts, it only matters where it ends.
> 
> I've been a member of many, many forums and a I made a personal rule years ago that I've always adhered to: I never, ever get into an argument on a public forum.  If it means letting the other person have the last word, so be it.  It will be forgotten as soon as the topic falls off the page.  Constant sniping back and forth never goes away.
Click to expand...


Your'e a good man, Charlie Brown.

(seriously, though.)


----------



## SCraig

manaheim said:


> JRE313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way JRE...nice set, I really like these you did a good job! I think you have proven to be serious about what you are doing and find very interesting things and places to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo VIP
> Thanks man, The reason why I did not fix the distortion is because I don't know how
> Probably wont fix the image.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of ways, but there's an app called PTlens for like $15 US.  it does a wonderful job and does some other great stuff as well.  Money well spent.
Click to expand...

I don't know what you're using for your basic editor, but most of the good ones have some sort of distortion correction tools these days.

Since your profile allows editing, I took a shot at your first one.  This is a very quick edit, and intended simply to show how the perspective can be corrected.  When the perspective is corrected some data is lost on the sides, and leaves black triangles.  I cropped those out so it is somewhat different.  It might be different using the original image.  When I know I'm going to have to correct the perspective I always leave a little on each side that I won't mind losing.


----------



## SCraig

manaheim said:


> Your'e a good man, Charlie Brown.
> 
> (seriously, though.)



Nah, not really.  It's all an act 

Some people can argue back and forth all they want and it doesn't bother me.  Both of these guys are very good at what they do and valuable members of the HDR forum.  They just haven't realized that they are at opposite ends of the same stick.


----------



## Bynx

SCraig said:


> Some people can argue back and forth all they want and it doesn't bother me.  Both of these guys are very good at what they do and valuable members of the HDR forum.  They just haven't realized that they are at opposite ends of the same stick.



Its funny you should say this because earlier what I was thinking was that we were on opposite sides of the same fence. But your analogy works for me too. And I do realize it. I guess thats my problem.


----------



## Steve5D

vipgraphx said:


> If you have a beef with me then cool lets deal with it in PM's I know you like to rant and talk trash in that form...



Have you ever got a PM from him? Better wear your flame-suit, and bring your spell-check. I'll be happy to forward you one I received from him.

VIP, your work is _consistently _superior to what most, including Bynx, are posting here, so don't sweat the haters...


----------



## Steve5D

For some reason, #2 and #6 aren't displaying for me.

Those others, though... wow. Very, very nice work...


----------



## Steve5D

vipgraphx said:


> ...so its amplified by like 100 in canadian years.


----------



## Steve5D

SCraig said:


> You are both very talented, just at opposite ends of the HDR spectrum.  I enjoy looking at what both of you accomplish and I admire your abilities.  I wish I could do as well as either of you.  But this stupid bickering back and forth is about to cause me to put both of you on my ignore list, just as many others have already done.



The difference is that one of them is a regular contributor of quality HDR photos, and the other posts photos of medicore to average quality, once in a blue moon, and spends the rest of his time building himself by tearing everyone else down.

If you're in a hurry to use the "ignore" feature, you could ignore just the latter and still see some fine work...


----------



## molested_cow

Please post more photos of Detroit! Lived there for 6 years but wish I can be back to soak it all in again!


----------



## SCraig

Steve5D said:


> The difference is that one of them is a regular contributor of quality HDR photos, and the other posts photos of medicore to average quality, once in a blue moon, and spends the rest of his time building himself by tearing everyone else down.
> 
> If you're in a hurry to use the "ignore" feature, you could ignore just the latter and still see some fine work...



I think I'll pass, but thank you for the advice.

I've stated my position and I stand by it.  I think both of them are very talented and I'd prefer not to ignore their posts.  Especially when there are others far more deserving of being ignored.


----------

